# Is this cryptocoryne Fusca



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

This plant was sold to me as Cordata 'West Kalimantan'. I got it to flower and the flower resemble C. Fusca.

Plant is grown in hydroton using hydroponic formula with RO/DI water stable around 5.2 pH.

What pH does Fusca prefer to be around at? 

Thanks


----------

